# Passport confusion....



## Wally1950 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can anyone help with the passport regulations regarding holding 2 passports and what is the criteria regarding leaving SA and entering UK..???


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

The law states that you have to enter SA with your SA passport and leave SA with your SA passport but you can enter and leave the UK with your UK passport. The SA computer systems have been upgraded in recent years and they are now able to check if you are a SA passport holder entering SA on another passport. They tend to be lenient if you state that your SA passport has expired and you have it with you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Both countries allow dual nationality, but if you obtained UK nationality after having South African nationality, you should have received a retention letter from the SA Embassy abroad before applying for British citizenship. There is a way around it which I can discuss with you on a PM/email.


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Show SA passport leaving SA. Show UK passport Entering UK. Show UK passport leaving UK. Show SA passport entering SA. 

That's what I do with my kids.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Jennybadenhorst said:


> Show SA passport leaving SA. Show UK passport Entering UK. Show UK passport leaving UK. Show SA passport entering SA.
> 
> That's what I do with my kids.


Bear in mind that you will need to book your tickets in the UK passport, since the UK can actually now see on which passport you booked on and will ask you for a visa if you book the tickets on your SA passport.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

LegalMan said:


> Bear in mind that you will need to book your tickets in the UK passport, since the UK can actually now see on which passport you booked on and will ask you for a visa if you book the tickets on your SA passport.


I never use a passport when I book tickets LegalMan?


Have been to and from the UK at least 8 times since I obtained UK citizenship ( have dual citizenship, UK and SA )

When we visited the USA I applied for a waiver , using my UK passport number.

Have never booked a ticket using a passport number or stating nationality, that is checked at the airports.
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Johanna said:


> I never use a passport when I book tickets LegalMan?
> 
> 
> Have been to and from the UK at least 8 times since I obtained UK citizenship ( have dual citizenship, UK and SA )
> ...


Well, this is what we've been told. I book through an agent and they always require my passport number. Anyhow, be careful.


----------

